

List of the best fonts for programming with comparative screenshots. - StuieK
http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-programming-font

======
astangl
I wish these perennial programming font lists would make clear up-front which
fonts are designed with anti-aliasing (or ClearType) in mind.

I don't like the fuzzy look of anti-aliased fonts, plus I typically work with
two monitors, one in landscape mode, and one rotated 90 degrees for portrait
mode. I don't think ClearType works correctly in this case anyhow.

So far I haven't found anything I like better than BitStream Vera Sans Mono.

~~~
StuieK
Hey mate, I've got some free time tonight so I will go back over every font
and update them with that information. Thanks for the feedback.

------
nogoodnik
Ugh, the anti-aliasing kills most of them for me. I realize I'm probably in
the minority, and my opinion might change as screen resolutions get better and
my eyes get worse, but I vastly prefer crisp fonts for screen use.

When I switched from Windows 2000 to Ubuntu 6, I spent hours tweaking
fonts.conf in the hope of getting something that looked as good as the
standard Windows fonts, without much success. It's gotten easier now.

